# Welche Sprache sieht ähnlich aus wie Java?



## frager (22. Feb 2006)

hi, also ich hab mal in einem artikel quellcode gesehen und der sah aus wie java, also klassen etc. aber es war nicht java...welche sprachen sehen denn noch so aus von der syntax her? war das was von microsoft?

gruß und danke


----------



## RicoSoft (22. Feb 2006)

c#? allerdings ist das nur ähnlich im weitesten sinn


----------



## Sky (22. Feb 2006)

zeig doch mal den QuellCode... das kann vieles sein !


----------



## frager (23. Feb 2006)

hab den code ja nicht mehr. das war mal ein artikel von sonstwann...hm c# also. versteh. na ja, werd mal noch was im netz dazu suchen

danke!!


----------



## Illuvatar (23. Feb 2006)

Also was am hnlichsten ist, ist wohl C#, allerdings gehoert Java zu der Gruppe der C-artigen Sprachen, und da gibt es noch viele weitere.


----------



## frager (23. Feb 2006)

hi, also das war was neuers, dann wars sicher c#. was kann man damit machen, webapps oder auch slles andere? wo istd er unterschied zu c++? das klassenprinzip?

gruß und danke
frager


----------



## AlArenal (23. Feb 2006)

Warum interessierts dich eigentlich?


----------



## lin (23. Feb 2006)

.... http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&q=unterschiede+c+++c#&btnG=Suche&meta=


----------

